# Головные боли, артериальная гипертензия



## Выдумляндия (14 Авг 2022)

Здравствуйте, помогите разобраться в каком направлении двигаться.
У моего сына с детства головные боли, к врачам по этому поводу обращались, ставили диагноз " Это от того что много и хорошо учится, больше двигайтесь". С 16 лет обнаружили, что начало повышаться артериальное давление. 

Сейчас сыну 18 лет. Жалобы:
1. головная боль, преимущественно в лобной и височной частях, иногда тупая, иногда острая, бывает пульсирующая, особенно при физ нагрузках, боль не зависит от времени суток,  погодных условий.
2. Общая слабость часто, боли в шее сзади и спереди, иногда головокружения, тошнота, потемнение в глазах при переходе из положения лежа-сидя в вертикальное. Нарушение сна, ночью просто лежит и не может уснуть, пытались наладить режим и не получается, днем тоже не засыпает.
3. Артериальное давление, среднее значение в течении дня 130/65-70.

Ведем дневник измерения, делали холтер.
Обследуемся в течении 2 лет:
Эндокринолог: териоидит? Узи последнее все в норме, анализы на гормоны в норме.
Кардиолог: экг в норме,узи сердца, все в норме, есть дополнительная хорда.
Уролог: анализы все в норме, предыдущие узи показали опущение правой почки на 5,5 см,  остальное все в норме. Последнее Узи делали 2 недели назад и появилось подозрение на подковообразную почку. Уролог сказал: это нормально, после армии пройдет.
Невролог: ВСД по гипертоническому типу или же Ситуационная гипертония. С диагнозом не определился.
Мы тут обследовались сами: Узи БЦА, МРТ шейного отдела. Есть еще МРТ головы, но прикрепить пока не могу. Делали УЗИ почечных артерий, вроде все в норме.
По МРТ шейного отдела: остеохондроз начался, будем над этим работать.
Файлы мрт головы и шеи на диске и когда будет возможность у доктора на форуме попросим второе мнение.

  

Меня очень насторожило УЗИ Бца, возможны ли головные боли и АГ из-за извитости сонных артерий? К какого врача искать, если причина в сонных артериях?


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2022)

@Выдумляндия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Выдумляндия (15 Авг 2022)

Это результаты холтера


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2022)

Снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами сюда.


----------



## Выдумляндия (15 Авг 2022)

Рентген не делали. Доктора говорят что у него все в порядке. Попадем на прием к врачу и будем требовать направление.  Доктор @AIR,  с осанкой у сына проблема, сутулый, шея вперед наклонена, миофасциальный синдром точно есть.


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Рентген не делали. Доктора говорят что у него все в порядке.


Это самое основное инструментальное исследование,  после квалифицированного мануального осмотра.
Четыре снимка! Спереди в спокойном стоянии, сбоку в нейтральное положении,  сбоку максимальное сгибание, сбоку при максимальном разгибании.



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Доктор @AIR, с осанкой у сына проблема, сутулый, шея вперед наклонена, миофасциальный синдром точно есть.


Не совсем просто так... смотреть надо кранио-вертебральный переход (С0-С1-С2), бОльшая часть жалоб характерна для проблем этого уровня.
Проблемы на шейно-грудном переходе иногда способствуют такого вида артериальной гипертензии.


----------



## Выдумляндия (15 Авг 2022)

Буду активно требовать рентген. Спасибо, Доктор. Есть мрт на диске, но комп не работает, как отремонтирую выложу и мрт.


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> ... Есть мрт на диске, но комп не работает, как отремонтирую выложу и мрт.


В данном случае МРТ не очень информативно, это снимок в статике.
Шея наиболее подвижный отдел позвоночника и первым делом нарушается основная его функция - подвижность. Поэтому для исследования его функции , то есть подвижности, и должно проводиться именно функциональное исследование (каламбур ).


----------



## Выдумляндия (15 Авг 2022)

Это может быть нестабильность или гипермобильность?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2022)

Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				




И надо пройти вот этот опросник для определения типа головной боли
И нам сюда результат.


----------



## Выдумляндия (16 Авг 2022)

Этот опросник мы проходили и не один раз. На некоторые вопросы невозможно ответить ни да, ни нет, по разным причинам, в основном потому что головная боль у него разная. Один раз отвечали на вопросы и сумма 2 у него больше, а другой раз сумма 1 больше.

Спасибо, что откликнулись, Доктор Ступин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Этот опросник мы проходили и не один раз. На некоторые вопросы невозможно ответить ни да, ни нет, по разным причинам, в основном потому что головная боль у него разная. Один раз отвечали на вопросы и сумма 2 у него больше, а другой раз сумма 1 больше.


Всегда есть превалирующий ответ.
Смена типа головной боли возможна. Но тогда человек должен понимать, когда что и от чего у него болит и какие действия принимать в каждом случае.
Он различает эти два разных типа головной боли?

Если у Вас выпадала _Мигрень_, то что вы делали для предупреждения головной боли и что при приступе головной боли?
Если _Головная боль напряжения_, то что вы делали для предупреждения головной боли и что при приступе головной боли?



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Спасибо, что откликнулись, Доктор Ступин.


УЗИ артерий почек делали?


----------



## Выдумляндия (16 Авг 2022)

Узи почечных артерий. 



Оба вида головной боли между собой различает только по принципу: анальгетик помогает и не помогает.
Мигрень что-то я даже и не рассматривала, хотя сама мигренозница со стажем и пью триптаны.
Когда начинает болеть голова обычно сначала пробуем массаж головы и отдохнуть, бывает этого хватает, если нет, то анальгетик. Но он не всегда помогает, поэтому терпит боль. Разминка шеи и шейно-воротниковой зоны или вообще не помогает, или усиливает боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Узи почечных артерий.


Отлично. Там нет причины.



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Оба вида головной боли между собой различает только по принципу: анальгетик помогает и не помогает


Правильно. Это и важно.



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Мигрень что-то я даже и не рассматривала, хотя сама мигренозница со стажем и пью триптаны.


То есть по опроснику не выпадала мигрень.



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Когда начинает болеть голова обычно сначала пробуем массаж головы и отдохнуть, бывает этого хватает, если нет, то анальгетик.


А до начала боли.
Организация рабочего места и времени?
ЛФК сколько раз в неделю, массаж сколько раз в год, успокоение нервозности - как?



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Но он не всегда помогает, поэтому терпит боль.


Надо научиться не допускать.



Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Разминка шеи и шейно-воротниковой зоны или вообще не помогает, или усиливает боль.


И не надо.


----------



## Выдумляндия (16 Авг 2022)

С организацией рабочего времени и места борюсь. ЛФК несколько месяцев назад начал делать, занимается 3-4 раза в неделю. Массажу массажиста два раза в год делаем последние два года. На нервозность жаловался и невролог прописал фенибут по 1т 3 раза в день на месяц, через две недели пить прекратил,  не пошел он ему, успокаивающего эффекта не было, чувствовал слабость и давление измерялось странное, например, 130/45, 135/55. Больше нам ничего не назначали.


----------



## Elka66 (16 Авг 2022)

Не врач,надпочечники ещё посмотрите,проконсультируйтесь с хорошим эндокринологом


----------



## Выдумляндия (17 Авг 2022)

@Elka66, спасибо, уже несколько раз смотрели, сдавали анализы, наблюдаемся у эндокринолога.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отлично. Там нет причины.


На 9 сентября нам назначено КТ почек с контрастом, последнее узи почек показало, что у сына врожденная подковообразная почка. Поэтому вполне допускаю что узи артерий может быть не информативно. Но мэстный светило урологии сказал, что при почках такого давления не бывает.

Последнее узи почек


----------



## AIR (17 Авг 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Это может быть нестабильность или гипермобильность?


Асимметричная фиксация и ограничение подвижности на кранио-вертебральном уровне... это чаще всего. Про нестабильность или гипермобильность  пока и речи нет, это только после осмотра снимков.


----------



## Выдумляндия (17 Авг 2022)

@AIR, как раз там где будут делать КТ, можно попробовать сделать снимки, если все получится,  то будет хорошо.

Заодно хочу сделать узи бца и па с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Галина Каримова (18 Авг 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> Здраствуйте Доктор!
> Когда будет возможность посмотрите, пожалуйста, мою тему, очень нужно Ваше мнение. Заранее спасибо! https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31937/



Здравствуйте

Вашему сыну делали УЗДГ (обследование сосудов шеи и головного мозга)?


----------



## Выдумляндия (18 Авг 2022)

@Галина Каримова, Здравствуйте, спасибо,что откликнулись. Делали УЗДГ БЦА


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Сен 2022)

Выдумляндия написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, Здравствуйте, спасибо,что откликнулись. Делали УЗДГ БЦА
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 217284


Ну, в таком случае причина головных болей вполне очевидна - у Вашего сына разница кровоснабжения по позвоночным артериям 32 см/с при норме не более 10 см/с.


----------



## Выдумляндия (9 Сен 2022)

@Галина Каримова,  вчера попали на первый прием к сосудистому хирургу, он сказал то же самое, что и Вы. Спасибо!


----------



## Выдумляндия (14 Сен 2022)

Уважаемые @AIR и @Доктор Ступин,  сделали рентген, но только в наклон.
Вот, что у нас получилось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2022)

Только нагрузка, плохо, трудно оценить, но нестабильности нет, гипермобильность есть.
То есть, признаки неправильной работы мышц и суставов позвоночника присутствуют.


----------



## Выдумляндия (14 Сен 2022)

Может военкомат пошлет на снимки и сделаем без нагрузки.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие упражнения для шейного отдела нужно делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2022)

Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					pozwonocnik.ru
				




№5
Лучше поучить с врачом. У нас можно по видео


----------



## Выдумляндия (14 Сен 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Выдумляндия (18 Сен 2022)

Спасибо огромное, всем докторам кто откликнулся!  Сосудистый хирург поставил сына на учет с предварительным диагнозом S-образная извитость. ХСНМ. Ждем КТ ангиографию БЦА и по результатам будет окончательный диагноз. Из зарядки разрешил только легкую разминку. Так что причина головных болей и гипертонии найдена, надеюсь и устраним её со временем.


----------

